# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Δε μπορω να θυμηθω τι ακριβως αισθνανομουν

## Ορέστης

Δε μπορω να θυμηθω τι ακριβως αισθνανομουν οταν μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ -εγω θα το χαρακτηρισω βασανιστηρια- στο Λυκειο. Θυμαμαι λιγα απο αυτα που μου εκαναν, αλλα το συναισθημα ειναι σαν μια λεξη ή ενα πασγουορντ που δε μπορουμε να θυμηθουμε. Ξερουμε οτι ειναι κατι διαφορετικο, εχουμε μια αισθηση, αλλα δε μας ερχεται... Ετσι και εμενα μου ερχεται κατι ασχημο, οχι συνηθισμενο, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι...

----------


## amelia1996

Καλημέρα! Θα σου πω τι ενιωθα εγω μηπως σε βοηθήσω..αγχος, φοβο, ντροπή και ενοχές! Ούτε εγω θυμομουν καποια συγκεκριμένα περιστατικα απο το bullying , αλλα επειτα απο προσπαθεια θυμηθηκα, καθώς και τα συναισθήματα!

----------


## amelia1996

* Φυσικά δεν φταις γι'αυτό που σου συνέβη, να το ξέρεις αυτο!

----------


## Μίκρος Πρίγκηπας

Λυπαμαι για οσα περασες.Τωρα τι αισθανεσαι για ολα αυτα τα περασμενα;

----------

